# OnePass - streaming movies in "My Shows"



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

OnePass brings a feature that allows you to search for a movie from a streaming provider and place it in a "Streaming Movies" folder in My Shows.

I like this a lot, and think it would be a nice way to capture your Vudu library and make it available within the NPL.

The downside is this would have to be done manually for each movie and for each tivo - not really worth the effort.

I am hoping the community may spend some time researching some of the new OnePass functionality and maybe create a remote admin tool in KMTTG.

Does this even sound like a good idea? You can easily launch VUDU and see your library... 

Thoughts?


----------

